# VPN service stopped working ?

## West201

I have been trying to connect to my VPN using networkmanager (cinnamon). I am able to connect on my phone and laptop (Linux Mint). But for some reason it keeps saying "VPN service stopped working" on the Gentoo system? I just installed Gentoo last night so I maybe missing something. 

Connection type is PPTP and installed the plugin for networkingmanager, but still no luck

https://zerobin.net/?c94836a367f6f866#5X7KwXlkhW8rOctgaocDwtMbnWnzTbOPniO/k+yhhvE=

----------

## roboto

Your secure bin website said your paste has been deleted or expired.

----------

